# Leaves me stranded



## Sloverado (Aug 14, 2019)

Ok I bought a left over 18 in May. It was fine the first couple days then wouldn’t start. After sitting 8 hrs I got a ride back and it started to get home. Then wouldn’t start next day. Called local dealer they could work on it for a week and a half. Tried everyday tell them no start either key in cup holder. Called OnStar to have it towed as dealer wouldn’t because I didn’t purchase it there. Sat there a week they couldn’t figure it out and finally unhooked battery over night. Next day it fired up and work for a few days. Wouldn’t start again called OnStar to tow again to dealer. Same experience as last time. Got it back and now won’t start again and will need to be towed again. I drive 150 miles a day for work. I have less than 2k miles in 3 months because always down. Any help on this matter would be great. My local dealer won’t give me a loaner car either as I didn’t purchase the car there so kinda hate renting a car


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

“Won’t Start”...meaning what?

Cranks over but won’t start OR doesn’t even crank at all (won’t start)?


----------



## Sloverado (Aug 14, 2019)

Doesn’t even crank. It’s the 1.6 diesel


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Just a possibility?...Being this is a ‘leftover’ ‘18 (that my have a ‘17 battery) it’s possible the car sat on the lot for so long without being started and/or charged, it may have caused a bad cell in the battery leaving it to work intermittently.

Have they done a good load test with professional grade battery test equipment?


----------



## Sloverado (Aug 14, 2019)

Battery is full charged everything works as it should radio lights gauges and so on


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Could be any number of things (keyless fob, bad connection, blown fuse). 

Time to try a different dealership if that’s an option. Loaner car availability varies by dealer, some are great about it...others not so much.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Loaner car availability varies by dealer, some are great about it...others not so much.


Since this is in warranty, I'd think GM would be picking up the tab. When I've taken my car in and it's going to be more than a day, they send me down to Enterprise Rentacar. They get me what they got (as long as it's GM). Once that meant driving a big SUV. And no, I didn't buy the car from them.

Since I'd think this car is still under Bumper to bumper, I'm skeptical of that dealer. And bad batteries can test good unless it's tested with a great big super-deluxe tester. (If it recall, it's about the size of a welder and has it's own cart.)


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sloverado said:


> Doesn’t even crank. It’s the 1.6 diesel


I'd ask you to contact Chevrolet Customer Care, they used to be part of this forum, left one day & never returned? If you can't duplicate the problem for the Dealer under Warranty they are not going to arrange alternative transportation. If it won't start while in their presence I find it hard to believe they did not set you up with a rental unless it is a Salvage Cruze or exceeds 36,000 or 60,000 miles. Something doesn't sound quite right?


----------



## Sloverado (Aug 14, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'd ask you to contact Chevrolet Customer Care, they used to be part of this forum, left one day & never returned? If you can't duplicate the problem for the Dealer under Warranty they are not going to arrange alternative transportation. If it won't start while in their presence I find it hard to believe they did not set you up with a rental unless it is a Salvage Cruze or exceeds 36,000 or 60,000 miles. Something doesn't sound quite right?


It’s not a salvage car at all. It doesn’t have even 1800 miles on the odometer. The problem can be duplicated as it’s sitting there not starting as well. Only way to get it to start is to leave battery unhooked for a long period (overnight). Hook it up and it will start for a few days. I’ve had the car since May and it’s been at the shop or waiting to go into the shop longer than I can drive.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Customer service chat: Online Chat
Customer service: 1 (800) 222-1020

Technical support: 1 (866) 694-6546

Sales: 1 (800) 950-2438


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah it's under warranty. You're gonna either have to try another dealer since they don't sound like they know what they're doing (and or don't want to figure out the problem ) or contact GM corporate.

Starting systems are not that complicated to diagnose. If they can't figure it out in a freaking week, they never will. I suspect it probably sat for most of that time and they just blew smoke your way though.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Since this is in warranty, I'd think GM would be picking up the tab. When I've taken my car in and it's going to be more than a day, they send me down to Enterprise Rentacar. They get me what they got (as long as it's GM). Once that meant driving a big SUV. And no, I didn't buy the car from them.
> 
> Since I'd think this car is still under Bumper to bumper, I'm skeptical of that dealer. And bad batteries can test good unless it's tested with a great big super-deluxe tester. (If it recall, it's about the size of a welder and has it's own cart.)



That's a pretty small machine and will test batteries up to 1000 amps. I don't think there's anything that goes higher as far as convention standard batteries go. Even semi batteries are 1000 amps so this tool will do the trick.

I don't know how well it'll work or long it'll last though. 500 amps is a pretty brutal test.






Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977


Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




www.harborfreight.com


----------

